

"You, too, can build exciting dynamic Web content with Bourne Shell Server Pages." - asmosoinio
http://hyperrealm.com/wtfd00d/shsp/

======
asmosoinio
It's "somewhat" tongue in cheek, but the dude has got some gems in there. Or
however you want to take them:

\--- Web Services noun A software development meme that espouses the notion of
tying together disparate software components via a crude, non-typesafe, remote
procedure call (RPC) mechanism that consists of sending and receiving data
encoded in an excessively verbose, plaintext format (XML) over a largely
inelegant, stateless file transfer protocol (HTTP).

\--- Web technology is certainly a controversial topic. Despite the fact that
building Web applications is about as enjoyable as having one's private parts
caught in a cement mixer, it continues to be an extremely popular software
development paradigm. It's been said that although there is a certain class of
problems for which Web technology is the appropriate solution, your problem is
almost certainly not among them, no matter what your problem is. But one would
be hard-pressed to convince the industry of it.

------
drubio
Gotta love the extension... "Shell-Interpreted Template." The result of
invoking the page compiler on a .shit file.

This is one cynical developer!

------
lsb
To quote Chris Rock, "Shit, you could drive a car with your feet if you want
to."

------
bayareaguy
Actually sh is pretty lean compared to some of the frameworks out there, and I
could easily see how this approach could work nicely in an embedded linux
device.

